
Show HN: A Discord bot for grabbing Last.fm data for a user - tinfoilboy
https://github.com/tinfoilboy/wurlitzer
======
tinfoilboy
This is a bot I made for a couple of servers that I am in that allows a user
to associate their Last.fm account with their Discord account (works across
servers) and then allows the user to pull data from their Last.fm. Currently
this data is the currently playing track (or the most recently scrobbled
track), as well as a 3x3 chart of their most listened to albums in the last
week.

I made this using Node.js and the Discord.js library because the Last.fm bot
that we used previously (fmbot) was becoming unstable and we needed a more
reliable alternative.

